# New Site Upgrade and Look Feedback Thread



## SAS Admin

Hello Everyone,

We're proud to announce that the new site look and feel has been completed for SocialAnxietySupport.com! Our designers and software engineers have been hard at work on this for several months. It's designed to modernize the site, make it easier to use, and to make it more attractive to new members and guests that visit .

The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern. We went down to the nuts and bolts of the forum software and templates, and have done a ground up approach. There are several things you will notice now that the new design is live.

*1) The site should be significantly faster.*

We have applied every modern technique to speed up page load and tested with all modern browsers. We want the forum to be extremely fast and easy to use.

*2) The site will work much better in mobile and tablet views*

We've started applying responsive design, and have designed and tested against android and iPhone devices, Android tablets, and iPads. If you are sitting at your desk or on your couch, or just on your phone, the site will work much better than it did before, and load fast. We are still working on improving the experience even further in the months to come, but we wanted to launch this as quickly as we could.

*3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.*

We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join SocialAnxietySupport.com, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in.

As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design, or a new Dark Theme. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one. If you do decide to switch back, the link is at the bottom left of each forum page, you pull down and select the theme called "SAS Forum Legacy or SAS Forum Dark".

*4) The side bar can be hidden in your user options. *

Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.

- click on edit your details on the left. 
- Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information. 
- Click disable and save.

*5) Another new great feature is the @Mention user plugin. You can tag members by simply using the @ symbol.*

*6) Drag and Drop image uploader*

We hope you enjoy it, and if you have any questions on the design, please let us know, feedback is appreciated.

If there are any issues you see. Post them up here and we will get them worked out.

Thanks,
-Your SocialAnxietySupport.com Team


----------



## crimeclub

Looks great, good job to the guys behind the scenes.


----------



## millenniumman75

Where is the post count? :lol


----------



## probably offline

The sidebar still shows up while viewing your profile, even if you've disabled it. The profile looks distorted.

edit: now it still shows up on the main forum, too.


----------



## RayOfLight123

chat?


----------



## Foh_Teej

I was about to say it looks clunky and ugly as ****. What the hell would I know, though, having been a member for over a decade?


----------



## SAS Admin

millenniumman75 said:


> Where is the post count? :lol


We removed it but can add it back if desired.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Foh_Teej said:


> I was about to say it looks clunky and ugly as ****. What the hell would I know, though, having been a member for over a decade?


FYI - you have options:

_As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design, or a new Dark Theme. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one. If you do decide to switch back, the link is at the bottom left of each forum page, you pull down and select the theme called "SAS Forum Legacy or SAS Forum Dark"._

Jeff


----------



## moloko

Is it still possible to ignore threads/forums? I can see that in the user cp the section for it is still there but doesn't seem to be possible to ignore on thread tools.

Is it possible to show the gender of users below the avatar or what is shown is unchangeable?

Edit: Recent discussions still show under new posts.


----------



## Amphoteric

The new layout and style makes the site look like an app for tablet.


----------



## Riri11

where is the chat :cry


----------



## SAS Admin

probably offline said:


> The sidebar still shows up while viewing your profile, even if you've disabled it. The profile looks distorted.
> 
> edit: now it still shows up on the main forum, too.


Ok, it should be off my default now and able to turn on and off per users.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

RayOfLight123 said:


> chat?





Riri11 said:


> where is the chat :cry


It might not be live right away but we will get a new module up ASAP.

Jeff


----------



## tea111red

In a Lonely Place said:


> Is it possible to get rid of the Recent Discussions thingy?
> 
> Thankyou please


Yeah, I would like to see that gone on Legacy mode so the threads aren't so narrow.


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> Is it possible to get rid of the Recent Discussions thingy?
> 
> Thankyou please


Yes,

Instructions in the first post:

4) The side bar can be hidden in your user options.

Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.

- click on edit your details on the left. 
- Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information. 
- Click disable and save.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

moloko said:


> Is it still possible to ignore threads/forums? I can see that in the user cp the section for it is still there but doesn't seem to be possible to ignore on thread tools.
> 
> Is it possible to show the gender of users below the avatar or what is shown is unchangeable?


I think you have to do that in the thread view but here is how you ignore users:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist

We can add the post count and gender back if the majority people want it back.

Jeff


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_Why are 'Post Count' and 'Gender' no longer a thing?
_


----------



## SAS Admin

Apoc Revolution said:


> _Why are 'Post count' and 'Gender' no longer a thing?
> _


We can add them back per post above, anybody else 2nd this?

Jeff


----------



## probably offline

VS Jeff said:


> Yes,
> 
> Instructions in the first post:
> 
> 4) The side bar can be hidden in your user options.
> 
> Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.
> 
> - click on edit your details on the left.
> - Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information.
> - Click disable and save.
> 
> Jeff


It's not working. It only gets disabled while viewing a thread, for me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I'm cold.


----------



## moloko

VS Jeff said:


> I think you have to do that in the thread view but here is how you ignore users:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=ignorelist
> 
> We can add the post count and gender back if the majority people want it back.
> 
> Jeff


Not users, threads and forums. You ignored threads on thread tools before the update. What's thread view?



Ape in space said:


> You should add back gender and post count on the side of each post. And have some way to customise which things (age, gender, location, etc.) show up.


Yeah, I think customising it would be cool.


----------



## Ape in space

You should add back gender and post count on the side of each post. And have some way to customise which things (age, gender, location, etc.) show up.


----------



## Just Lurking

- Gender & Post Count of posters should show up in threads (links to quotes and mentions might also be kind of interesting, if they don't clog it up too much).

- On profile pages, the spacing of the "Friends" list needs some work. Pic --> http://i.imgur.com/wWtj6YA.jpg

- On profile pages, oversized images in visitor messages should add a scrollbar rather than stretching out behind the rest of the content on the profile. Pic --> http://i.imgur.com/Is199aL.jpg

- On profile pages, get rid of the sidebar and, if possible, let "Threads" and "Quotes" come out from their currently hidden locations. Pic --> http://i.imgur.com/ZGL2BmP.jpg


----------



## tea111red

How do I get "recent discussions" off of the page when using "Legacy" style??


----------



## SAS Admin

probably offline said:


> It's not working. It only gets disabled while viewing a thread, for me.


Try and F5 refresh and Log in/out.

Jeff


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I like how it's faster. If I choose legacy mode will the website be slower again, or just like now but _look_ like the old one?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

The Dark theme speaks to me. I like it.

Also, disabling the right sidebar makes it look a lot more clean to me.


----------



## Jcgrey

VS Jeff said:


> We can add them back per post above, anybody else 2nd this?
> 
> Jeff


Yes


----------



## DistraughtOwl

Would be nice to have the instant messenger back. Also profiles look really clunky and ugly with this new design... Just my opinion.

Even though I disabled the recent discussions tab it still shows up from time to time.


----------



## Apoc Revolution

crimeclub said:


> I like seeing the gender, but I'm not into seeing the post count due to the fact that my 'length of time as a member here' to 'post count' ratio is embarrassing, but that's just me. I also like the quotes and mentions feature, I thought it was interesting.


_No one cares lol. I've made about 800 posts since joining in December 2013, and a few hundred of those was just randomness I posted in 'Just for Fun' to boost my post count long ago._


----------



## Ignopius

Damn!!! The new Layout looks so clean! I love it. Will take some time to getting used to it though! ;D


----------



## probably offline

VS Jeff said:


> Try and F5 refresh and Log in/out.
> 
> Jeff


It's still not working.

This is what it actually says in the control panel, btw:


----------



## SAS Admin

Post count is back up, more updates and changes to come.

Jeff


----------



## moloko

If possible, show gender as well please.


----------



## millenniumman75

crimeclub said:


> I like seeing the gender, but I'm not into seeing the post count due to the fact that my 'length of time as a member here' to 'post count' ratio is embarrassing, but that's just me. I also like the quotes and mentions feature, I thought it was interesting.


Crimeclub,

It can't be more depressing than mine.
If I can leave my post count up, you can too.


----------



## millenniumman75

moloko said:


> If possible, show gender as well please.


That's right - I am millenniummanly!


----------



## millenniumman75

VS Jeff said:


> Post count is back up, more updates and changes to come.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks!


----------



## Just Lurking

The staff list could be more prominent (currently it's only buried at the bottom of the forum index page under "Forum Leaders" or something).

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showgroups.php

Some people prefer to PM a moderator when they have a problem, and most people here probably couldn't even name who the staff are. This could be added somewhere in the links at the top.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In the new version I'd like it if things were aligned centre instead of left. I'd also like a little tab option on recent discussions so it's not displayed, like there currently is in legacy mode but I can't find it in the new version. Although saying that, after clicking the tab in legacy recent discussions are now not displayed at all in the new version (but still no option to re-enable them.)

The bit in the top with 'welcome username' etc is really spread out now and I kind of preferred the format before for that but I guess it's not the end of the world.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Would it be possible to make the post count display optional? 

People (particularly newer users) make all kinds of assumptions about posters because of post counts. I've noticed new users seem intimidated by me (and I remember feeling the same way about others when I first joined here).

Also that' recent posts'/advertisement section is still there on the right hand side.

(sorry to whinge. I appreciate all the effort this process must take)


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> My profile page!


Elaborate please?

Jeff


----------



## Just Lurking

On profile pages, the "Show All Statistics" text on the top right looks unsightly and out of place (also redundant since the tab is already on the page). Pic --> http://i.imgur.com/RcuzUpb.jpg

Spacing under "Group Membership" could be better. "Recent Visitors" isn't too bad, but was better separated by commas. Pic --> http://i.imgur.com/XyGa0i4.jpg

Basically, there are big blocks of empty space on profile pages, and reducing that effect would improve their appearance.


----------



## SAS Admin

Heya all,

As we wrap this conversion I will work on the major bugs and request first then will go back and pick up the little tweaks and adjustments after.

Take a look around, check out the skins/look options, and post anything here so I can look into it and address.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Thanks for your efforts Jeff. 


Sorry to complain so much. Just feeding back.


----------



## moloko

Hum yeah. Thank you to everyone who worked on this as well, I'm sure it was a lot of work and definitely will bring improvements for the long run. These issues/bugs seem minor.


----------



## probably offline

@VS Jeff:

Stuff going on in profiles:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You know I swear I never actually made an introductory post on this forum in first step, but the thing on the forum page says otherwise. Mysterious.

It's cool that you don't have to scroll to the top/bottom to change page now.


----------



## Genos

The sidebar disable isn't working for me.


----------



## Josh

Ape in space said:


> You should add back gender and post count on the side of each post. And have some way to customise which things (age, gender, location, etc.) show up.


I agree with this.


----------



## Raeden

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand you broke the profiles. ~___~ 

The look was fine and it didn't need to change. The only thing that I ever wished would have changed was the logo (remove Social Anxiety Support from the logo as I'd rather not onlookers know what website I'm on if I'm browsing in public).


----------



## Riri11

bring back the chat, please..


----------



## Banzai

- Would it be possible to hide the sidebar without having to go to User CP? E.g clicking on an arrow to "hide" the side bar. Can only speak for myself but it took me a long time to familiarise myself with User CP options. If I didn't read your post on the instructions to do so I wouldn't have realised there was an option to hide. 

- Is it also possible to hide the "set up progress"? I don't want to add an avatar 

- For the sidebar, maybe it'll be more useful to have something where you can see what the full title is without clicking it? Currently, only about the first 5 words of the thread are shown which isn't that helpful. 

Also, whats the difference between "active posts" and "new posts"? "Today's posts" is also in the "quick links". Maybe get rid of 2 and keep 1?

Otherwise, the site looks really good. Not sure if some of my comments are just because I'm not used to it! I particularly like that the site is noticeably faster.


----------



## srschirm

Whoa! I think I can get used to it. And great if it performs better on mobile!!


----------



## Daveyboy

Will it make me prettier?...


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

VS Jeff said:


> Heya all,
> 
> As we wrap this conversion I will work on the major bugs and request first then will go back and pick up the little tweaks and adjustments after.
> 
> Take a look around, check out the skins/look options, and post anything here so I can look into it and address.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Jeff


Please bring chat back asap. I talk to many important friends here daily and I don't want to lose contact with them. Thanks


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It looks like crap. I had to use legacy mode to fix the damage and make the site somewhat usable again.


----------



## Milco

The new layout seems very much intended for mobile use, but doesn't look that great on a normal computer.
Everything is very big, from font size to the spacing of things on the page, causing a lot of white space - ironically making it slower to navigate.


----------



## SAS Admin

Touka said:


> The sidebar disable isn't working for me.


Which skin or view are you using?

Jeff


----------



## Aribeth

God what happened to the forum??? It looks horrible! :|


----------



## SAS Admin

Raeden said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaand you broke the profiles. ~___~
> 
> The look was fine and it didn't need to change. The only thing that I ever wished would have changed was the logo (remove Social Anxiety Support from the logo as I'd rather not onlookers know what website I'm on if I'm browsing in public).


Can you post a screen shot of your profile so I can share with the team to fix?

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Aribeth said:


> God what happened to the forum??? It looks horrible! :|


Read the first post in this thread, you can switch between multiple skin views and turn off the sidebar.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

RelinquishedHell said:


> It looks like crap. I had to use legacy mode to fix the damage and make the site somewhat usable again.


What issues are you having with usability?

Jeff


----------



## AShadeOfYou

I'm on my phone I can't figure out how to attach a image to my profile? 

Could anyone tell me?


----------



## Riri11

RelinquishedHell said:


> It looks like crap. I had to use legacy mode to fix the damage and make the site somewhat usable again.


how do you get the legacy mode/?? help


----------



## SAS Admin

SociallyAnxiousGamer said:


> Please bring chat back asap. I talk to many important friends here daily and I don't want to lose contact with them. Thanks


Chat has been broken and looking for a new module that will work with the updates. I should have something for you guys in a few days if not sooner.

Jeff


----------



## Genos

VS Jeff said:


> Which skin or view are you using?
> 
> Jeff


Right now I'm using dark, but I've tried all of them. The new ones seem to have it disabled when viewing threads only, but in new posts/profiles/post editor it's still showing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

VS Jeff said:


> What issues are you having with usability?
> 
> Jeff


I wasn't able to see my profile or clink any links on it. It was all jumbled up.


----------



## persona non grata

VS Jeff said:


> Chat has been broken and looking for a new module that will work with the updates. I should have something for you guys in a few days if not sooner.
> 
> Jeff


Just to clarify for everyone who is having a similar problem to SAG, but the chat he is talking about is still working.

The general chat has been down for months now, but the 'friends list' chat is separate and works fine. The link is just not visible with the new changes. Anybody who wants to access it can still get to it by viewing the site through legacy mode (bottom left corner) though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Riri11 said:


> how do you get the legacy mode/?? help


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> Would it be at all possible to permanently remove the Recent Discussion sidebar please, it's not really needed.
> Also I have a thing about symmetry and I'm struggling with this, it just seems wrong :/


See instructions to do so in the first post, all users should be able to do it in the new and legacy format.

Jeff


----------



## probably offline

Touka said:


> Right now I'm using dark, but I've tried all of them. The new ones seem to have it disabled when viewing threads only, but in new posts/profiles/post editor it's still showing.


I have the same problem.

*Edit:* It seems fixed now(dark theme).


----------



## Ape in space

Is there any way to bring back the old faces? The sad/angry faces next to my threads look different now. :|


----------



## Just Lurking

VS Jeff said:


> See instructions to do so in the first post, all users should be able to do it in the new and legacy format.
> 
> Jeff


The sidebar will not go away in "Legacy". Disabling it through UserCP has no effect. (tried logging out/in etc - it still remains)

--
Currently, if you log out and back in, it puts you back into the default "SAS Forum" layout. It would be nice if it remembered which layout you use.

--
Please re-add gender to the user information on posts.


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nope, enabled/disabled it's always there.


10-4, I have the team working on a hot fix for it now.

I will post up once the SideBar is able to be disabled.

Jeff


----------



## Ape in space

Ape in space said:


> Is there any way to bring back the old faces? The sad/angry faces next to my threads look different now. :|


And now after saying that, I'm feeling sorry for the new faces. God I'm so messed up. :frown2:



Just Lurking said:


> Currently, if you log out and back in, it puts you back into the default "SAS Forum" layout. It would be nice if it remembered which layout you use.


Yeah, and if you select 'Disabled - default style', the selector goes away and you can't switch back, unless you log out. So if you set it to remember which layout you use, first make sure that you bring back the selector on the 'Disabled' view, otherwise people will be trapped there forever. :surprise:


----------



## slowlyimproving

Prefer the old layout a lot better. Easier to navigate and more intuitive....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Are all public polls private now? I mean like polls that used to display usernames seem to not show who voted what now. 

Also yay recent discussion thing is gone.


----------



## Nekhbet

Am I the only one now unable to open YouTube links that were linked in posts?


----------



## Riri11

Just Lurking said:


> The sidebar will not go away in "Legacy". Disabling it through UserCP has no effect. (tried logging out/in etc - it still remains)
> 
> --
> Currently, if you log out and back in, it puts you back into the default "SAS Forum" layout. It would be nice if it remembered which layout you use.
> 
> --
> Please re-add gender to the user information on posts.


----------



## Riri11

slowlyimproving said:


> Prefer the old layout a lot better. Easier to navigate and *more intuitive.*...


:bash


----------



## srschirm

Riri11 said:


>


LOL.


----------



## Steinerz

Weird feelin


----------



## Esteban

How do you disable the "welcome to SAS" progress bar at the top other than completing it?


----------



## iCod

No me gusta....

Can you at least put an option that allows some users to keep the old site appearance?

I'm seriously not liking this...


----------



## meepie

Riri11 said:


> :bash


You really love that emote :teeth


----------



## SAS Admin

iCod said:


> No me gusta....
> 
> Can you at least put an option that allows some users to keep the old site appearance?
> 
> I'm seriously not liking this...


Please read first post in this thread.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Esteban said:


> How do you disable the "welcome to SAS" progress bar at the top other than completing it?


Just go through the motions and save them and it should auto disappear.

Testing now.

Jeff


----------



## meepie

You guys are giving them way too much grief. Be patient peeps. Doing a site upgrade on a site of anxious people. 


I like the new extended look, it's cleaner. Yeah profiles look messed up and my page is stretching each post all the way across.


----------



## zookeeper

VS Jeff said:


> 10-4, I have the team working on a hot fix for it now.
> 
> I will post up once the SideBar is able to be disabled.
> 
> Jeff


:clap

Yay! Please!


----------



## SAS Admin

Ok guys getting close to wrapping up the ocnversion then onto the bugs.

Some stuff may take a few days to sort out but I am here to help and will be online every day until it is right.

If you mentioned something before this post it is being looked into and I will update you once it is fixed.

Also if you are just reading this please read the first post in this thread and others before commenting.

Thanks all,
Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

UPDATE:

Sidebars are now off for everybody and it should clean up some formatting stuff.

Jeff


----------



## sajs

The information besides posts do not appear as before (no gender,name ...) , the instante message chat has gone, the theme is weird looking (the previous colours were better).. Also, there should be some place in your profile that shows your contacts that are online.


----------



## Riri11

I can't seem to find the quote and mentions..


----------



## twitchy666

*Ugly Inflation. Spaced out.*

I suffered recent other forced changes to web services too. :crying:

Clear signal that we can't set our own stylesheets now. Need: newer browsers. So newer OS too. Hardware wouldn't support it. We all have to go buy brand new kit. :fall Inflation! Pretty cars with bright colours. Mechanics mean so much more than skin. Function over form.

I hate being pushed out of my comfy zones. I need control over my machine and software. I always hated HTML. I like real applications. Equivalent to loud TV adverts designed by little girlies to make little girlies giggle.

Make any sense? Men who aren't fathers

We get limp control over which TV channels not to choose but no content adjustment.

I'm new to forced formats. Assumed web pages are mostly viewed on tiny phone screens only. Pushing for pretty
You've created too much empty space between everything. I want my resolution used properly. No whitespace.

* UGH!*:crying:


----------



## DistraughtOwl

And what if I don't want to add a signature or subscribe to a thread? It's **** like this that is cluttering the forum.


----------



## SAS Admin

LichtLune said:


> And what if I don't want to add a signature or subscribe to a thread? It's **** like this that is cluttering the forum.


Put a random number in the signature, save it, go back and delete it and the message will go away.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

twitchy666 said:


> I suffered recent other forced changes to web services too. :crying:
> 
> I hate being pushed out of my comfy zones. I need control over my machine and software. I always hated HTML. I like real applications. Equivalent to loud TV adverts designed by little girlies to make little girlies giggle.
> 
> Make any sense? Men who aren't fathers
> 
> We get limp control over which TV channels not to choose but no content adjustment.
> 
> I'm new to forced formats. Assumed web pages are mostly viewed on tiny phone screens only. Pushing for pretty
> 
> * UGH!*:crying:


Please read first post in this thread, you are not being forced into change, you can revert back.

Jeff


----------



## bluecrime

Hmm, I don't know. Takes me some time to get used to changes like this. So used to the old layout. Everything feels so BIG!


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I agree what others have said about a bunch of useless white space. Especially on the profiles. I hope you guys have plans to upgrade the profiles as well.


----------



## typemismatch

It's looking good to me. Just needs some tweaking


----------



## Dre12

I don't like change.


----------



## SAS Admin

Riri11 said:


> I can't seem to find the quote and mentions..


which ones?
@Riri11


----------



## Persephone The Dread

quote notifications aren't working anymore, I got one and then clicked on it and it just links to my profile and the quote/mention tabs have gone.


----------



## Riri11

VS Jeff said:


> which ones?
> 
> @Riri11


when someone quoted me, I could see I had a new quote but I couldn't see which quote it was. I had to guess it was this thread.

Or when you mentioned me I couldn't see who mentioned me and to what post.

the section for quotes and mentions seemed to have disappeared from my profile.

I'm using SAS forum Dark


----------



## Srylance

I'm sure it will be better eventually, but for now, there is no text on my profile page. Haha, i understand these hiccups though, just gonna go to bed anyway.


----------



## Smallfry

I haven't been on my desktop yet but the forum is much better on mobile now whereas before everything was so small that I often pressed on the wrong thread which was really annoying. Bigger is better me thinks - appreciate your hard work in getting this updated!


----------



## probably offline

LichtLune said:


> And what if I don't want to add a signature or subscribe to a thread? It's **** like this that is cluttering the forum.


I haven't seen that at all ö_ö

edit: or is that for mobile?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

VS Jeff said:


> Put a random number in the signature, save it, go back and delete it and the message will go away.
> 
> Jeff


Not working for me, the annoying message is still there.


----------



## SAS Admin

Riri11 said:


> when someone quoted me, I could see I had a new quote but I couldn't see which quote it was. I had to guess it was this thread.
> 
> Or when you mentioned me I couldn't see who mentioned me and to what post.
> 
> the section for quotes and mentions seemed to have disappeared from my profile.
> 
> I'm using SAS forum Dark


Ok looking into it, we can make the change back tomorrow.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

CharlotteTortoise said:


> Not working for me, the annoying message is still there.


Ok, I will have the team mock up a way to exit out of it.

Jeff


----------



## DistraughtOwl

VS Jeff said:


> Ok, I will have the team mock up a way to exit out of it.
> 
> Jeff


Still there for me too.



probably offline said:


> I haven't seen that at all ö_ö
> 
> edit: or is that for mobile?


I'm logged in on my laptop and see it.


----------



## SAS Admin

Ok guys I am going to let the feedback, questions, and bugs roll in and we will fix or update anything else in the morning.

We are working on a chat solution but it might take a few days so bare with me.

Jeff


----------



## Ape in space

Why can't I quote anyone on this thread? I press the quote button but the quote doesn't appear in the reply box. This is the only thread where this is happening.


----------



## SAS Admin

VS Jeff said:


> Ok guys I am going to let the feedback, questions, and bugs roll in and we will fix or update anything else in the morning.
> 
> We are working on a chat solution but it might take a few days so bare with me.
> 
> Jeff


Test quote.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Ape in space said:


> Why can't I quote anyone on this thread? I press the quote button but the quote doesn't appear in the reply box. This is the only thread where this is happening.


Testing Quote in Chrome.

Try a F5 clear cache or log in/out?

Jeff


----------



## Dre12

You beat me to it! 

I like the new layout though mods/overlords. You done alright. This gaff was hella antiquated before. I thought it was 2004 or some **** when I joined (just checking the censor function is working for you).


----------



## Amethyst Forest

Raeden said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaand you broke the profiles. ~___~
> 
> The look was fine and it didn't need to change. *The only thing that I ever wished would have changed was the logo (remove Social Anxiety Support from the logo as I'd rather not onlookers know what website I'm on if I'm browsing in public).*


Actually, you can remove the logo yourself if you're using Chrome. Install AdBlock. Once it's installed, right click (or the equivalent tap or double-tap if you're on a tablet) the SAS logo, hover over the "AdBlock" option, and then click "Block this ad." I would imagine that it's still doable if you're using a different browser, though -- you would just need to find the right adblocker extension for that browser.


----------



## Ntln

So from what I understand, it will take a few days for a chat/instant message feature to be implemented on the new design? I'll probably be sticking to legacy until then for that reason alone.

I really like the look of the dark theme. I haven't noticed many problems yet, aside from for some reason the default SAS Forum mode has awkwardly made both the background and text of the visitor messages on my profile white, which makes it look invisible.


----------



## Aribeth

How do I get rid of the setup progress thingy? I still have "Add a custom signature" and "Subscribe to a thread" there. I've done them, the setup thing was gone, but as soon as I removed my sig and unsubscribed from that thread, they're back :/


----------



## Esteban

Avatars aren't showing up for me in the new format


----------



## Steinerz

How do I find my notifications. I had one and then I clicked it and then I couldn't get back to the notifications.


----------



## probably offline

Steiner of Thule said:


> How do I find my notifications. I had one and then I clicked it and then I couldn't get back to the notifications.


It worked like normal in the beginning, so they'll probably fix it soon.


----------



## Just Lurking

the cheat said:


> *thanks for giving us the individual option to go back to the way it was before. Appreciate that.*


+1

[Some people seem to be overlooking this option. "SAS Forum Legacy" is what you're looking for. Bottom left of any page.]


----------



## dead24

1) Is there a way to decrease the size of the fonts? It looks too big compared to before.


----------



## reaffected

*SAS forum testing only for me 1/10*



Just Lurking said:


> +1
> 
> [Some people seem to be overlooking this option. "SAS Forum Legacy" is what you're looking for. Bottom left of any page.]


Yea, I'll be using that. As quoted from another thread I made before I found this one:

I use an iPad so in general ads aren't a problem. For this site they are now. Issues I'm having:

1) using the post image button, browser just dies...so here is a link to what I get to see when I view my wall:

http://postimg.org/image/wmoq42a3n/

I have to manually "show conversations"? Otherwise the entire thing is blank.

2) I have to scroll through and past conversations just to see my albums or friendslist on my profile. Recent visitors included. Whereas before it was nicely and easily laid out all together with less work to filter through, open, or see things. Scroll x 20. Also a nice huge ugly box that takes up the entire screen which, once fully loaded, wasn't there, my fault, still only shows two of the four, I believe, albums I have. Efficient? More unsightly and nonsensical.





It's devolving the site and certainly my profile (where I mainly go first and visit to keep up with pictures, friends, convos) rather than optimization of anything. Add an ad to my profile page like an ugly meatball atop of spaghetti (which, I don't eat pork ect). All this in the name of pretty at the cost of practicality and efficiency.

I get it, you will tell me find a damn add blocker for my iPad for a site that is optimized. It's like running backwards up a hill, expecting to get to the top. It's just expected I want this or should have to do this? I don't get it.

Anyway, I'm certain more will come up as I go through forums, if I do, but I'm not in the mood for fixing this part of my life as well when I go here to distress rather than have to stress out, do more work to see things such as albums, convos ect rather than relax and have everything in a better since of order as before as well as have to fix ****ing ads.

3) Here is my lovely profile now:



Yup. Nice car ad. Random last forum I started or something? Text. Then a HUGE reply box at the top rather than bottom when I never, ever use nor used my wall to post on my own wall. Not many of us do. The point of this? We usually post on others' walls. If we feel the need to post, there is an entire forum for that or we can blog if it's about ourselves ect, or thread start. I don't get how this is a great idea. It's a massive eyesore and, again, unnecessary and inefficient.

4) On my desktop firefox browser now and it looks like this:










Hey, no ads though? Except all my pictures are gone and massive reply box. Well, I have an ad blocker.

It's a shame though because I like how "clean" parts of it look like within the forum itself and how that is streamlined. It's just everything and everywhere else that I have issues. Topics look clean ect and those new icons.

Okay tried "dark" and it doesn't mesh well even still. WHY the massive replay box on our homepage especially with it being dark and glowing in our faces? Can it not be smaller? Or to the bottom of the list (where I think it makes the most sense to put a reply option just like in threads- it isn't at the top it's at the bottom):










(never mind that my background picture is gone-I'm sure I would have to find a way to re-upload it if that's an option, but this massive replay box first thing is a huge eyesore)


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

When I click on someone's name, to get that drop down menu (view profile, see posts, quote this post in a pm, etc) the drop down menu has now begun appearing in random places :con


----------



## lmao

It feels so zoomed in.


----------



## Quirky

I cannot seem to figure out where I can view my quote notifications, when I tried clicking on the link to view them (where it is mentioned at the top of the forum page) it only took me to my profile page without showing the quote notifications. How can I find them, if it is not a mistake arising from the new website set-up?


----------



## Charmander

Honestly? It seems like a downgrade. Sorry guys. I don't mean to offend obvious hard work. I thought you'd just be changing the colours.


----------



## alienbird

Gender is no longer shown under someone's avatar. Is this a permanent change? I liked being able to see the gender of a poster. It's even like this in the legacy mode.


----------



## will22

Critiques and bugs:
Yeah, almost everything feels too zoomed in (Desktop, firefox here). You shouldn't need to scroll just to see all the basic post options for example. I only see 1.5 (instead of the usual 2+) posts at a time at the very most which is silly and frankly I'll wait till that is fixed before I use the new layout.

Also, I get a skeletal html layout after I login: 









Has a lot of potential, look forward to more tweaking.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Grand said:


> Gender is no longer shown under someone's avatar. Is this a permanent change? I liked being able to see the gender of a poster. It's even like this in the legacy mode.


This is the most upsetting change to me. This needs to come back.


----------



## sajs

Mrs Salvatore said:


> This is the most upsetting change to me. This needs to come back.


Everything needs to come back. No chat window at the bottom right either. I've got a quote and it does not show me my quotes either.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

sajs said:


> Everything needs to come back. No chat window at the bottom right either. I've got a quote and it does not show me my quotes either.


You can get the chat window back by going back to legacy, but the quote notifications and gender still aren't there.


----------



## sajs

Mrs Salvatore said:


> You can get the chat window back by going back to legacy, but the quote notifications and gender still aren't there.


Ohh, and how do I do that ? Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

sajs said:


> Ohh, and how do I do that ? Thanks.


Scroll down, way down, and find a drop down menu on the lower left.


----------



## wrongnumber

@VS Jeff

I switched back to legacy mode but it's not exactly the same. There used to be little white boxes with a faint grey border around 'Status', 'Join date', 'Location', 'Age', 'Gender', 'Posts' (I think it was in that order too). Status was under the profile picture not above it. Obviously gender was there too. I prefered that exact setup. More uniform and aesthetic than what's going on now. However, I do like the addition of blog entries. Please keep that.


----------



## iCod

On the profiles page, there doesn't seem to be the Quotes or Mentions tab...it is simply gone...

Now I have to guess which thread I was quoted in, lol..


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

iCod said:


> On the profiles page, there doesn't seem to be the Quotes or Mentions tab...it is simply gone...
> 
> Now I have to guess which thread I was quoted in, lol..


For now, run a search for your name.


----------



## Aribeth

DUDE WHERE'S THE CHAT OH MY GOD
I mean the chat thingy from the bottom right part of the screen! I was using it all the time!!!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Aribeth said:


> DUDE WHERE'S THE CHAT OH MY GOD
> I mean the chat thingy from the bottom right part of the screen! I was using it all the time!!!


It's in legacy.

You have a choice to make....... lol


----------



## Aribeth

Mrs Salvatore said:


> It's in legacy.
> 
> You have a choice to make....... lol


"No one is available to chat."
...
I guess they need to go back to legacy too, otherwise I'll be talking to myself :lol


----------



## feels

I don't like it at all. I switched it back to the old version but even that looks a bit different from before and it bothers me. I'm really not good with change apparently. :b


----------



## huh

The new layout looks fine to me. Any chance of buying a SSL cert for the domain and forcing traffic to use SSL? I'd rather see that happen to help protect user data/privacy than more visual changes.


----------



## SAS Admin

Thanks for the feedback guys, the team and I will be back online Wednesday early am to resolve any new or outstanding issues mentioned.

Jeff


----------



## SummerRae

All these changes are such ****. Sorry but not sorry. I'm getting notified when I have a quote and I click it and it leads me to my profile, but waddaya know... My profile is different too. -_-


----------



## Jesuszilla

I like it overall, I'm holding off judgment because I'm assuming the IM and chat features will be returning soon. All the little issues like my channel looking all wonky I know will be fixed soon enough.

It functions excellently on my mobile devices now. That's a major plus.


----------



## cmed

It's going to take some getting used to, but overall I really like it. Looks great.


----------



## zookeeper

When I hit "preview post", it shows me the preview, but it deletes everything that was in the text box.

Can that be looked at please?

I'm using the classic skin, if it matters.


----------



## Steinerz

I am enjoying the dark look.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Yes it's very nice and open spaces, I like the blue sky up there, very nice color- gives us alot of hope on overcoming SA. Very big and spacious, and I also like the dark.


----------



## typemismatch

Of course there are people who just don't like change. I remember back in the 1950s when I was just a little fella and they changed TVs to colour. There was outrage. Here are some of the quotes from letters sent into local newspapers at the time.

Norman, writing in the Great Yarmouth Gazette said: "I don't like this." (He also included a picture of his penis, but as it was in black and white, grainy and blurry, the editor didn't realise it was a penis and thought it was just a badly taken picture of his face and published the picture next to Norman's letter.)

Sheila, in a letter to the editor of the Doncaster Dispatch wrote: 

"I don't like this new colour. I get confused. As you know from my previous letters I really think that Donny Chesterton on the news is a fine fellow. The way he reads the news, he is so intelligent and kind. I think he would make a lovely husband and father. Anyway I was making the dinner last night and because he is so real and lifelike now sat there in the corner of my room all in colour I forgot he actually wasn't there. I was making the dinner, just some Brisket with gravy and potatoes - nothing fancy, but then I thought it would be nice to make a plate for Donny. But when I went and handed him the plate it cracked against the screen and I broke my plate and scratched the tv. I broke down and weeped on the floor for a little bit. I think Donny would have liked the Brisket, I got it from my favourite butcher."


----------



## tea111red

Can something be done about remembering your settings? I have to keep changing my settings back to "Legacy" mode whenever I log in.


----------



## Genos

Where are my quote notifications? D:


----------



## SuperSky

Why should I require a custom signature in order to avoid the massive banner on the Forum homepage telling me that my profile is incomplete?


----------



## Mxx1

Where is the mentions and quote border? It's not there anymore 
I like the other changes though, but don't remove things.


----------



## SwtSurrender

I can't find my post quotes neither with the new layout or legacy, it's like they don't exist anymore! Help!


----------



## Genos

Pls bring back post quotes


----------



## tea111red

ahhhhhhh. why is the "recent discussions" thing showing up on the right again? i was relieved it went away and now it's back. wth.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> ahhhhhhh. why is the "recent discussions" thing showing up on the right again? i was relieved it went away and now it's back. wth.





In a Lonely Place said:


> Well that happiness was shortlived, Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


We are doing some testing right now so you may see it for a bit. We are going to globally turn it off for logged in users.

standby for updates.

Jeff


----------



## tea111red

^That's good, thanks.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> ^That's good, thanks.


Can you test and toggle the sidebar on/off for me quick? Other users also...

The side bar can be hidden in your user options.

Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.

- click on edit your details on the left. 
- Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information. 
- Click disable and save.

It is working for me now.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

*UPDATE:

Gender is back!!!*


----------



## Genos

VS Jeff said:


> Can you test and toggle the sidebar on/off for me quick? Other users also...
> 
> The side bar can be hidden in your user options.
> 
> Click on my profile / user cp at the top right.
> 
> - click on edit your details on the left.
> - Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information.
> - Click disable and save.
> 
> It is working for me now.
> 
> Jeff


It's not working for me on legacy.
Edit: It works on dark though.


----------



## scooby

Touka said:


> Where are my quote notifications? D:


Oh, so it's not just me. I spent 20+ minutes trying to find it on my phone when I got quoted. Thought it was just an issue on phones, just come home now and yeah couldn't find it on here either.


----------



## SAS Admin

Touka said:


> It's not working for me on legacy.
> Edit: It works on dark though.


Ok, working on it, give us a few.

Jeff


----------



## tea111red

Yeah, it works on "SAS Forum" and "SAS Forum Dark," but not on "Legacy." Legacy is the one I prefer to use so the problem is still there for me.


----------



## SAS Admin

scooby said:


> Oh, so it's not just me. I spent 20+ minutes trying to find it on my phone when I got quoted. Thought it was just an issue on phones, just come home now and yeah couldn't find it on here either.


They should be back very soon.

Jeff


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I have a problem but I don't know how to describe it. 

On phone, with the new one using "sas forum" skin. Anything that is bigger than the width of a normal post, gets cut off. Actually cut off, I can't just scroll to the right to see it, is not there. This includes half of my text box while typing so posting in the new skin is hard.


----------



## scooby

Also, whats with this giant banner at the top of the main page? Do I seriously need to subscribe to a thread and make a signature for it to go away?


----------



## tea111red

Neo said:


> Tools -> User CP -> Edit Options -> Forum Skin -> Save Changes
> 
> Works for me anyway.


Oh yeah, forgot about that. Duh, lol. Thanks.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> Yeah, it works on "SAS Forum" and "SAS Forum Dark," but not on "Legacy." Legacy is the one I prefer to use so the problem is still there for me.


10-4, standby for a fix.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

scooby said:


> Also, whats with this giant banner at the top of the main page? Do I seriously need to subscribe to a thread and make a signature for it to go away?


Working on a way to exit out of it for users, otherwise if you go through the steps it should go away.

Jeff


----------



## tea111red

i realize you're doing/have done a lot of work, but is there a way to just keep the mentions and quotes on a person's profile instead of having it displayed so publicly? it's a lot of clutter and i don't see the purpose of having it displayed under a user's avatar for everyone to see. thanks.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> i realize you're doing/have done a lot of work, but is there a way to just keep the mentions and quotes on a person's profile instead of having it displayed so publicly? it's a lot of clutter and i don't see the purpose of having it displayed under a user's avatar for everyone to see. thanks.


They're back?


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> i realize you're doing/have done a lot of work, but is there a way to just keep the mentions and quotes on a person's profile instead of having it displayed so publicly? it's a lot of clutter and i don't see the purpose of having it displayed under a user's avatar for everyone to see. thanks.





Mrs Salvatore said:


> They're back?


They are back but will be removed from the user post under avatar shortly.

Jeff


----------



## Genos

tea111red said:


> i realize you're doing/have done a lot of work, but is there a way to just keep the mentions and quotes on a person's profile instead of having it displayed so publicly? it's a lot of clutter and i don't see the purpose of having it displayed under a user's avatar for everyone to see. thanks.


I think they're doing it because they're trying to fix the quote/mention notification problem. I agree with you though.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Holy **** over 900 quotes


----------



## tea111red

VS Jeff said:


> They are back but will be removed from the user post under avatar shortly.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks. Much appreciated!


----------



## SAS Admin

Mrs Salvatore said:


> They're back?





tea111red said:


> Thanks. Much appreciated!


Ok updated and quote notifications should not work fine.

Welcome, VS Jeff. Visited Yesterday 10:23 PM Your Notifications: 26 Subscriptions

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## SmartCar

I haven't yet checked.. but have you guys brought back instant messenger, I believe some people said quotes are back; but just wondering.. & maybe in the future, could you guys add this, I saw it on _Myspace_ when it was relevant, but could you guys add music playing when you open you're profile, that's likely impossible.. but I always thought that was really cool, but I guess that's another issue.. um, is everything else though still in place even though it's a new skin? I haven't figured out what else is missing yet :lol


----------



## SmartCar

I also want to add, when I log into the new site, I get an underdeveloped front page.. I don't really know how to describe it, are you guys working on that?


----------



## SAS Admin

SmartCar said:


> I haven't yet checked.. but have you guys brought back instant messenger, I believe some people said quotes are back; but just wondering.. & maybe in the future, could you guys add this, I saw it on _Myspace_ when it was relevant, but could you guys add music playing when you open you're profile, that's likely impossible.. but I always thought that was really cool, but I guess that's another issue.. um, is everything else though still in place even though it's a new skin? I haven't figured out what else is missing yet :lol


Working on chat and IM now.

Jeff


----------



## millenniumman75

I think the notification section in the legacy code is missing now.

I just got a PM and I almost couldn't get to it!


----------



## Genos

millenniumman75 said:


> I think the notification section in the legacy code is missing now.
> 
> I just got a PM and I almost couldn't get to it!


I'm also having this problem :| Will switch to dark for now.


----------



## SAS Admin

millenniumman75 said:


> I think the notification section in the legacy code is missing now.
> 
> I just got a PM and I almost couldn't get to it!





Touka said:


> I'm also having this problem :| Will switch to dark for now.


Can I get a screen shot so I can share with the team?

Jeff


----------



## iCod

VS Jeff said:


> Can I get a screen shot so I can share with the team?
> 
> Jeff


Yeah, sure... It's not even there anymore, and the neither is the quotes tab..


----------



## SAS Admin

iCod said:


> Yeah, sure... It's not even there anymore, and the neither is the quotes tab..


Thanks,

Ticket opened.

Jeff


----------



## Esteban

Could you add an option to narrow the width of the threads? It would be nice to have more customization options for the new layout. I like it for the most part, but I don't much like how wide it is.


----------



## SAS Admin

iCod said:


> Yeah, sure... It's not even there anymore, and the neither is the quotes tab..


Are these the tabs you are looking for?

See attached images, they are displayed below.

Jeff


----------



## iCod

VS Jeff said:


> Are these the tabs you are looking for?
> 
> See attached images, they are displayed below.
> 
> Jeff


Yes, yes! But I was hoping that they would be in the same place. Why is there an entirely new page for the tabs?

And for the first picture if it wasn't clear, I was saying that the User Control Panel that usually appears in that space, (contains username, private messages link, and link to quotes) was missing. It's missing on all pages except the "My Account" page.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'd really like the option to remove the banner at the top, it comes back when you remove your avatar even after adding one and I don't want to subscribe to any threads either.


----------



## tea111red

Yeah, I'm having the problem where my username doesn't show up at the top on the right side on Legacy mode. I can't get to my profile page.

Also, could the stats all be enclosed in that white box, like gender is, (I think that is the way it was before all the forum changes were made yesterday) on Legacy mode so it looks more uniform? Kind of annoying seeing gender stand out from the rest of the stats.


----------



## SAS Admin

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'd really like the option to remove the banner at the top, it comes back when you remove your avatar even after adding one and I don't want to subscribe to any threads either.


Working on a solution per previous posts, standby for updates.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> Sidebar becomes a bottom bar when disabled, can't we just lose it all together?


Can you grab me a screenshot, which skin and browser?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## moloko

Is it possible to know if you guys are working on bringing the ignore threads/forums function back?

Edit: Also, another really minor thing. Is it possible to correct the alignment when you click to read the newest post of a thread?

Hum, to look like the second picture:

http://i.imgur.com/BtRtmgx.png (idk, how to make a thumbnail)


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> Yeah, I'm having the problem where my username doesn't show up at the top on the right side on Legacy mode. I can't get to my profile page.
> 
> Also, could the stats all be enclosed in that white box, like gender is, (I think that is the way it was before all the forum changes were made yesterday) on Legacy mode so it looks more uniform? Kind of annoying seeing gender stand out from the rest of the stats.


Can you get me screen shots of the issue with Legacy so I can share with the team. Also try and F5 refesh and Log In/Out.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thats with legacy skin and google chrome browser.


Ok thanks have been testing that today but it does not seem to happen.

If you can grab a screen shot for me to send to the creative department I should be able to get it fixed.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> I don't remember how to?
> 
> lol


Here are some options:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-xp/help/setup/take-a-screen-shot

https://www.techsmith.com/jing.html

Jeff


----------



## tea111red

VS Jeff said:


> Can you get me screen shots of the issue with Legacy so I can share with the team. Also try and F5 refesh and Log In/Out.
> 
> Jeff


http://oi62.tinypic.com/2m6q3gk.jpg

No username there like it used to be in the red circled area. It should say "Welcome, tea111red. You last visited <insert time>" or something like that.

And, can all the stats under the avatar be in that white box, like gender is, when in Legacy mode, as shown in the pic below? I think that is how it was before the switch.

http://oi59.tinypic.com/la2w1.jpg


----------



## MobiusX

how the hell do I click on my name to go to my profile now? my name isn't on the top right, who is the person who keeps ruining the way this site looks? you need to stop it.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2m6q3gk.jpg
> 
> No username there like it used to be in the red circled area. It should say "Welcome, tea111red. You last visited <insert time>" or something like that.
> 
> And, can all the stats under the avatar be in that white box, like gender is, when in Legacy mode, as shown in the pic below? I think that is how it was before the switch.
> 
> http://oi59.tinypic.com/la2w1.jpg





MobiusX said:


> how the hell do I click on my name to go to my profile now? my name isn't on the top right, who is the person who keeps ruining the way this site looks? you need to stop it.


It must have gotten messed up in the conversion, I will request a quick fix.

Hold tight.

Jeff


----------



## will22

Esteban said:


> Could you add an option to narrow the width of the threads? It would be nice to have more customization options for the new layout. I like it for the most part, but I don't much like how wide it is.


Yeah. Narrowing the width of the forum layout would be much appreciated. Doesn't need to be custom.
Thanks for the hard work guys.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2m6q3gk.jpg
> 
> No username there like it used to be in the red circled area. It should say "Welcome, tea111red. You last visited <insert time>" or something like that.
> 
> And, can all the stats under the avatar be in that white box, like gender is, when in Legacy mode, as shown in the pic below? I think that is how it was before the switch.
> 
> http://oi59.tinypic.com/la2w1.jpg


Legacy user name has been resolved.

Jeff


----------



## SplendidBob

typemismatch said:


> But when I went and handed him the plate it cracked against the screen and I broke my plate and scratched the tv. I broke down and weeped on the floor for a little bit. I think Donny would have liked the Brisket, I got it from my favourite butcher."


Lovely


----------



## Jcgrey

I'm really liking the dark theme. The blank space on the left is bothering me though. Where the new posts used to be. Takes up the same space. but the new posts is gone. Oh and the "Setup Progress" I think is unnecessary


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VS Jeff said:


> Working on a solution per previous posts, standby for updates.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks, thanks for bringing back the quote notifications as well.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Hi, don't know if it's been suggested yet, but if you could add another color behind each post (instead of white behind white), that would be much more appealing. Right now it just looks as if the page hasn't fully loaded or something lol. Everything else I like, except the profiles of course... eyesore!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Still some issues with Legacy, but it's getting there.


----------



## Milco

I was browsing the forum on my phone earlier, and trying to find a particular subforum, but found it rather hard to navigate the new look.
I took a screenshot of the subforum list and one of the thread list in a subforum, because I can't really tell if the appearance is intentional.

The lack of groups in the subforum list, and the way subforum title and first thread in the subforum are same font and style, plus the low contrast, makes it how far up/down on the forum list you are and difficult to find what you're looking for.

And in the thread list, there's quite a bit of empty, white space, which doesn't feel entirely great, and makes things larger than they need to be.

*Edit:*
Don't have screenshot of it, but tried dark mode to see if that helped with the contrast, but that looks even more confusing.
Subforums are given a dark grey shade, while first thread is given a lighter grey and more space, which makes the thread stand out and be what catches the eye. It seems the two should be switched around. Making it more confusing, the total number of threads and posts is listed below the thread, rather than below the subforum, and with the same style of background as the thread, making it look like it belongs to the thread, rather than the subforum - again making it appear like threads are subforums and vice versa.


----------



## Hylar

I don't understand why they changed it...? It seems like most people are using the old style anyway. The thing is though, that the 'new' old style is worse than the original!!


----------



## Cyclonic

I don't know if it's just my phone or mobile view in general, but I'm having issues with thread lists, user pages, etc. while viewing in portrait orientation. It's like half the page is cut off and I can't scroll over or zoom out. Everything looks fine in landscape orientation, but I much prefer the portrait orientation.

I really like the current look when I'm on a desktop computer, but I just don't like how it looks on mobile... I'd hate to keep switching the forum skin back and forth when I'm using different devices.

Is there a way to use the current look on mobile without the mobile view? 

Btw this is on an iPhone 5S with iOS 8.3

Edit: also having issues with Forum Tools and Thread Tools drop down boxes not opening on mobile.


----------



## Aribeth

Guys where did the emoticons go? There's no button for them anymore :/ (not even in Legacy)
I really liked them...


----------



## crimeclub

Is the "sweat" spammer guy a new addition to the site?


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> thanks, username and private message back in it's place.


Good News!

Thanks for the followup.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

crimeclub said:


> Is the "sweat" spammer guy a new addition to the site?


Link? I will One Touch Ban him.

Jeff


----------



## crimeclub

VS Jeff said:


> Link? I will One Touch Ban him.
> 
> Jeff


Joined today and spammed a template advertisement post 20 times or so. Just saturating the news feed.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mathieu-643026/


----------



## crimeclub

Though now he's posting like a regular user, so who knows what his deal is.


----------



## SAS Admin

crimeclub said:


> Joined today and spammed a template advertisement post 20 times or so. Just saturating the news feed.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/mathieu-643026/


Yup - just checking him out now. Lets keep an eye on him, might have come here for legit support.

Jeff


----------



## Aribeth

In a Lonely Place said:


> :sus


how


----------



## SAS Admin

Aribeth said:


> how


To the right of the reply box you should see them unless you have a pop up blocker or some other plug in.

:sas :wels:banana


----------



## Aribeth

VS Jeff said:


> To the right of the reply box you should see them unless you have a pop up blocker or some other plug in.
> 
> :sas :wels:banana


I don't have anything like that. I only use Adblock.


----------



## SAS Admin

Aribeth said:


> I don't have anything like that. I only have Adblock.


Grab me a screen shot of your reply box and in both the Legacy/Classic skin and the new?

Sometimes that software can block the icons and pop ups. You can try to disable it and see if they show back up.

Jeff


----------



## Aribeth

VS Jeff said:


> Grab me a screen shot of your reply box and in both the Legacy/Classic skin and the new?
> 
> Sometimes that software can block the icons and pop ups. You can try to disable it and see if they show back up.
> 
> Jeff


Normal: http://i.imgur.com/1OV9odx.png
Legacy: http://i.imgur.com/JbTPH07.png

PS: Disabling adblock didn't change anything.


----------



## SAS Admin

Aribeth said:


> Normal: http://i.imgur.com/1OV9odx.png
> Legacy: http://i.imgur.com/JbTPH07.png
> 
> PS: Disabling adblock didn't change anything.


Super weird, let me poke around a bit.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Jeff271 said:


> In legacy mode, I think I'd get rid of the Recent Discussions window along the right. I usually just use the New Posts link at the top of the page. The threads read better using the whole page without a right margin.
> 
> On the root level forums list page those square blue S icons, it would be helpful if they were more customized like the other skins.
> 
> How about a larger collection of little sized smilies?


Heya - Cool Name.

There are directions to toggle the sidebar off in Legacy/Classic in the first post of this thread.

If you click the [more] button you will get 50+ more smilies

Legacy/classic will keep the same sub forum icons, the new ones are only available on the updated skins.

Jeff


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Yeah when quoting people in a thread, the quote box doesn't have the options across the top to bold/italic text, or post links etc...

(legacy mode)

Plus there is also the issue with profile pages having icons on top of one another (legacy again).


----------



## Ape in space

On mobile, threads in the list do not go bold when there are new posts in it. They get unbolded if you have ever clicked on that thread, but it doesn't go back to bold when there are new posts that you haven't read. This makes it hard to know if there are new posts or not. It would be good if you can fix it so that bold means new posts and unbolded means no new posts, just like it is on the desktop version.


----------



## SAS Admin

TicklemeRingo said:


> Yeah when quoting people in a thread, the quote box doesn't have the options across the top to bold/italic text, or post links etc...
> 
> (legacy mode)
> 
> Plus there is also the issue with profile pages having icons on top of one another (legacy again).


Can you grab me a screen shot to share with the team?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Ape in space

Also on mobile, is it possible to put some kind of symbol by a thread to indicate that you have posted in that thread, like on the desktop version?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Mrs Salvatore said:


> I have a problem but I don't know how to describe it.
> 
> On phone, with the new one using "sas forum" skin. Anything that is bigger than the width of a normal post, gets cut off. Actually cut off, I can't just scroll to the right to see it, is not there. This includes half of my text box while typing so posting in the new skin is hard.


Hi. This is still a problem


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Mrs Salvatore said:


> When I click on someone's name, to get that drop down menu (view profile, see posts, quote this post in a pm, etc) the drop down menu has now begun appearing in random places :con


This too remains an issue


----------



## probably offline

I was kinda glad that the post count got removed at first.

... that millennium man couldn't keep quiet, though.


----------



## SAS Admin

Aribeth said:


> I don't have anything like that. I only use Adblock.


Heya,

I think you might have your "edit bar" disabled in the User CP can you check?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

Message Editor Interface
When posting messages to the forums or other members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately.

Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.
Message Editor Interface:

Jeff


----------



## Aribeth

VS Jeff said:


> Heya,
> 
> I think you might have your "edit bar" disabled in the User CP can you check?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Message Editor Interface
> When posting messages to the forums or other members, there are three interface types available to you. The simplest of these is a simple text box, while the last is a fully-fledged WYSIWYG editor, which allows you to format your text as you want it and see the results immediately.
> 
> Depending upon the capabilities of your web browser, you may not be able to use all of these options. If you experience problems when posting messages, try switching to a different interface type.
> Message Editor Interface:
> 
> Jeff


Ahh, that was it. Had to select "Enhanced interface - full blabla editing". Thanks.


----------



## SmartCar

*Can you guys fix the opening page also, the only browsers I have are Chrome & Firefox.. & this is what I see when I first log in*


----------



## Amocholes

Is there a way to remove the "Recent Discussions"? I find it annoying. I know I can hide it, but then it leaves a band of unused real estate on the side of the screen.


----------



## SAS Admin

SmartCar said:


> *Can you guys fix the opening page also, the only browsers I have are Chrome & Firefox.. & this is what I see when I first log in*


Can you try an F5 Refresh or clear cache?

Jeff


----------



## SmartCar

VS Jeff said:


> Can you try an F5 Refresh or clear cache?
> 
> Jeff


I'll see what I can figure out


----------



## alenclaud

As is usual with changes, it will take some time getting used to them. This is my case for the updated look. It does feel and look more modern, but I'll miss the classic layout.


----------



## SmartCar

VS Jeff said:


> Can you try an F5 Refresh or clear cache?
> 
> Jeff


Actually I have Macbook Pro, & on Bootcamp I have a Windows 7, I'm not sure where to find F5 on my Macbook, not sure what it is on my Windows, & how do I clear the cache? is it specifically for the SAS website? because my web history is clear. I hope that's not a stupid question


----------



## ladyscuttle

I miss the chat, yo!


----------



## meepie

probably offline said:


> I was kinda glad that the post count got removed at first.
> 
> ... that millennium man couldn't keep quiet, though.


That's cuz he has the most :grin2:


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey SmartCar,

Try this link to see if it helps you out https://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=12313

Try clearing it this may be the cause of you not seeing the site properly, also try restarting your computer. And no worries at all I am here to help.

Thank you all for being so awesome during this change to the site 

~ Glen community support


----------



## SmartCar

VS Glen said:


> Hey SmartCar,
> 
> Try this link to see if it helps you out https://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=12313
> 
> Try clearing it this may be the cause of you not seeing the site properly, also try restarting your computer. And no worries at all I am here to help.
> 
> Thank you all for being so awesome during this change to the site
> 
> ~ Glen community support


Thank you very much:smile2: but, I mostly use Firefox & Chrome.. & on both that's where I see this, would the same formula apply for those? or do I have to do something different?


----------



## will22

SmartCar said:


> *Can you guys fix the opening page also, the only browsers I have are Chrome & Firefox.. & this is what I see when I first log in*


I get that on every computer I use after clicking login on the front page. Clearing cache or F5 refreshing doesn't help. For example I'm on a public library computer now visiting the site for the first time on this computer and I got that.


----------



## SmartCar

will22 said:


> I get that on every computer I use after clicking login on the front page. Clearing cache or F5 refreshing doesn't help. For example I'm on a public library computer now visiting the site for the first time on this computer and I got that.


Yikes! & yeah, that really needs to be fixed somehow


----------



## shyvr6

First time on the site since the upgrade. For me, the S icon next to the Relationships forum isn't showing on Legacy theme. I checked in Firefox and Chrome. 

The Gender identity is highlighted in white in the user info next to the posts in Legacy theme. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way since everything else isn't highlighted anymore.


----------



## scooby

Any update on that big block of "setup progress" at the top option to hide yet?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

My two issues I posted about are still issues for me, and I'll add a third now: sometimes I click quote, and it brings me to a blank text editor, rather than having the quote in there.


----------



## scintilla

I decided to give the new layout another go (as I switched almost immediately to the legacy layout when things first changed) and I have to say it's grown on me quite a bit. My only qualm is that there no longer seems to be an option to hide individual threads.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

scintilla said:


> I decided to give the new layout another go (as I switched almost immediately to the legacy layout when things first changed) and I have to say it's grown on me quite a bit. My only qualm is that there no longer seems to be an option to hide individual threads.


It does look nice, I'm just having way too many problems with it, especially on the phone which is weird because it was intended for the phone.

Also on the looks of it, my one problem right now is that some users profiles look terrible on "SAS Forum" and some profiles look terrible on "SAS Dark" so I have to keep switching depending on whose profile I'm viewing. I don't think there's anything that will be done about that sitewide, but for any users reading this, look at your profile in both views and maybe make some edits.



trekard37 said:


> With the old style when I typed out a response in the quick reply box and decide not to post it i would close the tab. It would erase the message then but now when I close the tab and go back to the thread I see my message still there. I'm just curious if this is on purpose?


I like this.


----------



## tea111red

shyvr6 said:


> First time on the site since the upgrade. For me, the S icon next to the Relationships forum isn't showing on Legacy theme. I checked in Firefox and Chrome.
> 
> The Gender identity is highlighted in white in the user info next to the posts in Legacy theme. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be that way since everything else isn't highlighted anymore.


Yeah, I have noticed all this stuff, too. "Gender" just being highlighted in white and the other stats not looks odd and incomplete to me. I think before the switch, all the stats (gender, location, age, post count, etc.) were highlighted in white.


----------



## iCod

tea111red said:


> Yeah, I have noticed all this stuff, too. "Gender" just being highlighted in white and the other stats not looks odd and incomplete to me. I think before the switch, all the stats (gender, location, age, post count, etc.) were highlighted in white.


They were, and I really liked how they were highlighted and big. :frown2:


----------



## millenniumman75

Somehow, I seem to be having trouble with quoting posts. I press Quote in the legacy format, and the post does not appear in the text field where I am trying to type a response.


----------



## shyvr6

Sometimes a certain font people use will make it so their post content won't show up when you quote it which is what you all may be experiencing. I haven't had that issue on here for a long time, but I'm also encountering that again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

shyvr6 said:


> Sometimes a certain font people use will make it so their post content won't show up when you quote it which is what you all may be experiencing. I haven't had that issue on here for a long time, but I'm also encountering that again.


No, it's not the font making it look invisible, it's that it's not there. The [qoute ] [/quote ] tags aren't even there, it's as though you didn't even click quote.

And this is happening to me me when editing my posts too, the text of my post is all deleted when I click edit.


----------



## probably offline

It seems like people are having the most issues with Legacy. Dark theme is working just fine for me.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

:sigh

I'm sorry guys, I have another complaint. Sometimes when I click threads that have new posts, the new posts aren't marked as new (they have the normal blue indicator instead of the yellow one)

and btw all the problems I complain about are on the new skin, I have almost no issues on legacy.


----------



## jim11

Quote notification doesn't work anymore.


----------



## millenniumman75

shyvr6 said:


> Sometimes a certain font people use will make it so their post content won't show up when you quote it which is what you all may be experiencing. I haven't had that issue on here for a long time, but I'm also encountering that again.





Mrs Salvatore said:


> No, it's not the font making it look invisible, it's that it's not there. The [qoute ] [/quote ] tags aren't even there, it's as though you didn't even click quote.
> 
> And this is happening to me me when editing my posts too, the text of my post is all deleted when I click edit.


Quoting definitely does not work - even the default font doesn't show up - it may be the links in the quoted post.


----------



## typemismatch

Why has the site gone all purple. I can't make anything out, everything is purple.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh no wait. I remember now, I painted my laptop screen purple because I had some left over purple paint after painting my ceiling.


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey guys,

I have read through all your feedback,


Code:


Mrs Salvatore

 thank you for all the details you have provided, I have let the tech team know. Please keep providing more feedback guys and don't forget to add what browser, device, skin, this just helps narrow down the questions and the quicker we can fix the issue for you all. The chat is also back guys, enjoy :grin2:
Thank you so much 

~ Glen community support


----------



## moloko

Still not possible to ignore threads and forums with the new skins. Using firefox.

And also this (also new layouts):


moloko said:


> Also, another really minor thing. Is it possible to correct the alignment when you click to read the newest post of a thread?
> 
> Hum, to look like the second picture:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/BtRtmgx.png (idk, how to make a thumbnail)


----------



## crimeclub

I personally would prefer the 'post reply' button to be the first thing under the text box, I usually have to scroll down passed the 'Drag files here to attach' part to post. Minor complaint on an otherwise awesome new layout, but since I use the 'post reply' button more than the drag and drop feature why not make it more readily available before the thing I might not use very often


----------



## SAS Admin

millenniumman75 said:


> Quoting definitely does not work - even the default font doesn't show up - it may be the links in the quoted post.


It does, I suspect this was part of a special characters glitch. I've yet to confirm it but had the patch put in place just to be sure. Can you Check to be sure?

Kyle


----------



## SAS Admin

Mrs Salvatore said:


> :sigh
> 
> I'm sorry guys, I have another complaint. Sometimes when I click threads that have new posts, the new posts aren't marked as new (they have the normal blue indicator instead of the yellow one)
> 
> and btw all the problems I complain about are on the new skin, I have almost no issues on legacy.


Can you please provide a screenshot of this, I'm trying to replicate it all. Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## Banzai

I get an "invalid redirect URL" when I log in. I don't get redirected to anywhere so have to manually enter.


----------



## typemismatch

Oh hey. You can select UK English in spell check options now. Lovely. No more red squiggly lines under maximise and colour and socialism now. :banana


----------



## tea111red

wth happened. all my settings got messed up and I LOST a bunch of profile views. wtf.

edit: my post count got messed up, too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Same here, and I lost a bunch of PM's.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> wth happened. all my settings got messed up and I LOST a bunch of profile views. wtf.
> 
> edit: my post count got messed up, too.





SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Same here, and I lost a bunch of PM's.


Wow wtf, I just lost approx 600 posts from my post count and about the same amount from my profile views.


----------



## meepie

Was a rollback done to a previous day? My avatar is not showing up.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

tea111red said:


> wth happened. all my settings got messed up and I LOST a bunch of profile views. wtf.
> 
> edit: my post count got messed up, too.





SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Same here, and I lost a bunch of PM's.





meepie said:


> Was a rollback done to a previous day? My avatar is not showing up.


Alright, weird thing that may explain, I think the site is just messing up on reporting the numbers. I had 12 pending friend requests, now it tells me I have 9, but when I check and count by hand it's still 12. edit: and I lost 10 friends. I'm not going to count that by hand, but I suspect it's false as well.

And yeah I don't see your avatar.


----------



## Mxx1

Like some others had problem with. My post count is suddenly gone around 100 is lost.
EDIT: after looking i have lost some views on the site.


----------



## crimeclub

Awww lame, I was so excited about cracking 10,000 profile views. Also lost a number of posts, but that's fine with me, though it's a bummer I lost a bunch of VMs and PMs. Can the PMs problem be reversed or is it sol?

edit: whoa and I also lost a few friends too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

crimeclub said:


> Awww lame, I was so excited about cracking 10,000 profile views. Also lost a number of posts, but that's fine with me, though it's a bummer I lost a bunch of VMs and PMs. Can the PMs problem be reversed or is it sol?


Don't worry, that girl who hates your face will have you back up to 10,000 views in no time, lol!

I'm most annoyed about the PM's too. :frown2:


----------



## iCod

What happened to my posts? I've lost over 400 posts.....Are they actually gone? Have entire threads just been wiped?

And I've lost some of my friends, and my profile view count had been drastically reduced...

I was so proud I got over 2,000 posts...why you do this SAS?


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Strange things are afoot at the circle K.


----------



## zookeeper

Welp, something went wrong.


----------



## crimeclub

PMs are back.


----------



## millenniumman75

My notifications say that I have one unread PM and one visitor message. I read them earlier today, but it still shows them as new.


----------



## millenniumman75

TicklemeRingo said:


> Strange things are afoot at the circle K.





zookeeper said:


> Welp, something went wrong.


I am about 400 posts under where I am supposed to be, too.

I would bet there was a backup taken or something.


----------



## tea111red

post count and number of visitors are still messed up. so is the last visited date.

some avatars aren't showing up, either.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

I am still down 10 friends. Friends, if you know who you are send me a request again!


----------



## zoslow

That was certainly well spent months of hard work. Before we had a working site. Now the quote thing is broken and doesn't work on and off. I have to click back multiple times instead of one to go back a page. When I visit from the phone there are invalid urls/broken links. +lots of other bugs. Yes yes there will be bugs in the beginning and I'd be fine with that if it was actually an improvement. I don't think it is. It's just different and if anything the site looked better before the change in my opinion. I haven't noticed any decrease in page loading time. And do we really need to dumb the site down to make it even more userfriendly? It's not like vBulletin is complicated.

Don't fix it if it ain't broken.

Edit: It's not that I don't appreciate the effort you guys put in. It just seems sort of a waste to me.


----------



## millenniumman75

It still says I have an unread PM and an unread VM.

I am seeing a "phantom *2*" :lol


----------



## crimeclub

Sorry if this has already been asked, do we still have/will we have a 'block thread' option?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

There's still an ignored threads section in the user control panel, but I can't see a way anymore to block a thread?


----------



## Aribeth

I can't get rid of the setup progress thingy without using a signature. I don't want a signature. If I remove it, the setup progress comes back again and "Add a custom signature" is still unfinished. How do I get rid of this thing?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

crimeclub said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, do we still have/will we have a 'block thread' option?





CharlotteTortoise said:


> There's still an ignored threads section in the user control panel, but I can't see a way anymore to block a thread?


You can block it in legacy, then it sold l should stay blocked when you switch back


----------



## Srylance

I'm trying to get a nice background image for my profile (New version). But nothing changes at all when you upload one. Yes, i have saved it too.


----------



## crimeclub

I feel like some of these user's requests aren't all that necessary or important. But anyway I don't know what exactly is possible on the html side of things (or whatever the guys in the back are using) but I was wondering if we could get a button placed at the top of each page and call it the "Bacon Button", it's a link that you click and it takes you to a feed that shows you pictures of Bacon- ..wait for it.... Kevin Bacon. I think this would boost morale here on SAS. I know I'm not alone on this one, I'm just the guy that's actually saying it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ I concur.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

Hey, new change since I last went online! Can't say I'm a huge fan of the new layout, but hopefully I'll get used to it with time.


----------



## scooby

Aribeth said:


> I can't get rid of the setup progress thingy without using a signature. I don't want a signature. If I remove it, the setup progress comes back again and "Add a custom signature" is still unfinished. How do I get rid of this thing?


I posted about this a while back, and no one has said anything about it for a while. Wish they'd change it, I don't want any signature or subscribe to threads.


----------



## Milco

Any update on removing the "Recent Discussions" list from the bottom of the page in legacy mode when having "Toggle right sidebar" disabled in the options?
And any reason why that option is listed with profile details like location and "About me", rather than the options like time-zone settings and forum layout?


----------



## Recessive J

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already, but maybe make the profile page layout/colours more uniform with Legacy and the new skin?

Like right now if I change the colours of my profile in Legacy, it looks completely different in the new skin and is virtually unreadable :/

But other than that, thanks


----------



## kesker

i was in legacy when the upgrade happened and my colors were altered by the upgrade in the primary content areas mainly and they wouldn't edit so I switched to another skin and was able to alter them enough to be readable but not where I wanted them. I suppose I can go back into Legacy and see if the edit feature works now?

Clarification: we have to be in Legacy to do private chat?


----------



## crimeclub

I'm going to be a broken record here for a sec, but please get that thread ignore option up and running, it's a damn circus out there with some of those threads.


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have a phantom "1" unread visitor message, and they are all read.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have a phantom "1" unread visitor message, and they are all read.


 That was probably me. According to my red dot, I'm invisible.


----------



## UKguy

I don't like the new site, it seems really clunky. I hate the way everything is being designed for tablets and mobile devices now and looks **** on PC/Laptops. And I say that as someone who studied computing for 3 years so I should have an appreciation for why it is necessary...... but I still hate it.

I find myself using the forum less and less now. Will have to stick to legacy mode only. sorry.


----------



## SAS Admin

Heya all,

We will be logging these issues and getting them fixed this week.

Standby for updates.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey guys,

I have sent out your suggestions and issues to the techs. I have let them know about missing posts counts and profile personalization option, thread blocking and we are trying to com up with a solution for the signature issue you have all spoken about. Hang on tight guys we are trying to fix this issues and work on the suggestion.

Thank you so much 

~ Glen community support


----------



## SummerRae

Where the f is the frustration forum???? Why are all of the thread categories moved?


----------



## SummerRae

Nvm. Must've been a glitch. Found it...


----------



## crimeclub

VS Glen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have sent out your suggestions and issues to the techs. I have let them know about missing posts counts and profile personalization option, thread blocking and we are trying to com up with a solution for the signature issue you have all spoken about. Hang on tight guys we are trying to fix this issues and work on the suggestion.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ~ Glen community support


Awesome, thanks! Excited for the fixes and upgrades, loving them all so far.


----------



## SAS Admin

Thank you all for all your feedback, we will try to accommodate all your wishes, thanks so much guys, you all are amazing 

~ Glen community support


----------



## d4v3d

I like the new site! Just testing out drag-n-drop...


----------



## d4v3d

Does YouTube video embedding work??


----------



## The Linux Guy

I just got done scrolling down through this thread. I'm looking for the Chat box for my friends list. Because it's one of the most important features to me. If I can't have that I'm not sure I'll be logging in much anymore.


----------



## crimeclub

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I just got done scrolling down through this thread. I'm looking for the Chat box for my friends list. Because it's one of the most important features to me. If I can't have that I'm not sure I'll be logging in much anymore.


^Been wondering this myself.


----------



## shyvr6

d4v3d said:


> I like the new site! Just testing out drag-n-drop...


There is a forum for testing things. It's linked below.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f17/



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> I'm looking for the Chat box for my friends list.


I believe the friend's list chat only appears in Legacy mode.


----------



## crimeclub

shyvr6 said:


> I believe the friend's list chat only appears in Legacy mode.


Ah dang, any chance it's going to be appearing in the others because I really like the new layout.


----------



## shyvr6

I have no idea, but it probably should be implemented.


----------



## shyvr6

Not that I know of. If you have a question about a thread, you can PM a staff member about it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

crimeclub said:


> Ah dang, any chance it's going to be appearing in the others because I really like the new layout.


I think they better get it working in the new layout. Especially if that is the direction they decided to go in.

* Just a little dig... In my recent experience, most people don't use that chat feature. And I think the reason why is because it doesn't work right/or it's too small for smart phones. At least that is the excuse I kept hearing. But now people will probably abandon it altogether, since they need to figure out how to change things to legacy mode. This is my fourth time logging in, and I just figured it out.


----------



## SmartCar

Bring back the chat feature y'all, for the new website & improve it if possible.. maybe do what Facebook does with mobile messenger http://www.cbsnews.com/news/facebook-moves-mobile-chats-to-standalone-messenger-app/


----------



## SAS Admin

Hello,

We got the Youtube embed to work again. Instead of using the full URL in the bb codes, please use the short cut: https://www(dot)youtube.com/watch?v= [9bZkp7q19f0]
For example: 




Just remove all the spaces in between.
BB code reference: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtube
Thanks 

Lee


----------



## SAS Admin

Chat to should be back up soon guys, standby for updates.

Jeff


----------



## hughjames95

It's not bad I suppose.....


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey guys,

Could you provide me with a screen shot of the chat friends list you are referring to. I will see if this can be added to other skins by the techs, please and thank you 

**UPDATE* - The techs have communicated that the updated site does not support any customizations for your profile, but never fret you can always use the legacy skin. The customization works perfectly fine with that skin choice, so you have that option guys 

~ Glen community support


----------



## Learydp01

I don't like this new look. To me, it looks cluttered and the bright white is a lot harder on the eyes than the old color scheme. I thought the previous layout was almost perfect - if it ain't broke, why change it?


----------



## crimeclub

Learydp01 said:


> I don't like this new look. To me, it looks cluttered and the bright white is a lot harder on the eyes than the old color scheme. I thought the previous layout was almost perfect - if it ain't broke, why change it?


You can change it to the original, very bottom left, "SAS Forum" drop-down list, choose "Legacy". But honestly that one is hard to go back to once you're used to the new one, I only go to it occasionally for the chat option.


----------



## SAS Admin

Thank you crimeclub for helping out the community with any questions you know the answer too  

Hello Learydp01.

Its a shame you feel that way, never fret like mentioned before you can always choose Legacy skin option and will take you back to what you prefer 

Thank you guys 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## Raeden

Really? Facebook, Twitter, a G+ like buttons right next to the reply and thread page navigation buttons? Do you _want_ someone to accidentally click one of those one day and then have their entire FB friends list know they surf SAS? What were you guys thinking when you implemented that? It's like the people designing the website now have absolutely no understanding of its users whatsoever. ~___________~


----------



## Amphoteric

Raeden said:


> Really? Facebook, Twitter, a G+ like buttons right next to the reply and thread page navigation buttons? Do you _want_ someone to accidentally click one of those one day and then have their entire FB friends list know they surf SAS? *What were you guys thinking when you implemented that? It's like the people designing the website now have absolutely no understanding of its users whatsoever*. ~___________~


Well, you're right about that.

Vertical Scope, the company that owns SAS, specializes in _the acquisition and development of websites and online communities for the Automotive, Powersports, Power Equipment, Pets, Sports and Technology vertical markets._

When you click the View Forum Leaders link, you'll see that Helena_SAS currently identifies as the "Community and Website Administrator". Now, when you look through the posts made by this account, you'll see that "Helena" actually is at least all these persons: Marie, Lee, Kay, DM, Kyle, LL, KM, KN, Jeff, AS, Helena

Oh, and there's also a link visible at least in the legacy theme titled as Advertise, through which you can find this:
_Social Anxiety Support is a part of the Motorcycle.com network of professionally managed motorcycle enthusiast communities. It is the ultimate motorcycle resource for consumers with discussions ranging from advice on which motorcycle to buy, to the latest part and modification for tuning-up the hottest bikes. It is owned and operated by VerticalScope, an established leader in consumer-generated media, and on the cutting-edge of Powersports media._

Now, seeing how most of the "VS" staff is completely clueless when it comes to even the most basic SAS forum features, it's safe to claim that yes, the admins present on the forums have little to no clue what this site is about, how it functions and what social anxiety is and how people suffering from it are.


----------



## meandernorth

Amphoteric said:


> Now, seeing how most of the "VS" staff is completely clueless when it comes to even the most basic SAS forum features, it's safe to claim that yes, the admins present on the forums have little to no clue what this site is about, how it functions and what social anxiety is and how people suffering from it are.


Respectfully, nobody is forcing Vertical Scope to provide us with a community and, consequentially, deal with the expenses of infrastructure, support, time, etc. If insulting them is all you can do, then perhaps this forum isn't the best fit for you. Another member this morning said he/she was going elsewhere if certain conditions weren't met. So be it. This community is provided free to the end-user. Like many other freebies in life, the service provided can't possibly please everyone. That's often not the service provider's nor consumer's fault. It's just not a good fit as may be the case here for certain members.


----------



## persona non grata

shorefog said:


> Respectfully, nobody is forcing Vertical Scope to provide us with a community and, consequentially, deal with the expenses of infrastructure, support, time, etc. If insulting them is all you can do, then perhaps this forum isn't the best fit for you. Another member this morning said he/she was going elsewhere if certain conditions weren't met. So be it. This community is provided free to the end-user. Like many other freebies in life, the service provided can't possibly please everyone. That's often not the service provider's nor consumer's fault. It's just not a good fit as may be the case here for certain members.


I'm familiar with the 'grievances' of the other poster you are referencing, and his dramatic departure. That's a fantastic example of a situation that isn't easy for the staff to deal with, and I very much appreciate that they do. The forum would be a much worse place without moderation, which only ever happens when time is taken out of somebody's day.

Amphoteric's comments are valid though, and suggesting she should leave the community for expressing them is a bit silly. Vertical Scope doesn't maintain the forum as a favor to us, they do so because they make a profit from the the content being produced by its members. It's in Vertical Scope's interests to run the site in a way that makes members happy, not to make unpopular decisions and have the people who don't like those decisions simply leave.

This is a different community than VS is used to managing, and a site that they didn't originally build. It's not surprising that they're doing some fumbling. If I were suddenly tasked with running a motorcycle forum somebody else set up, I certainly couldn't do it without some hiccups. But that makes feedback an asset, not a liability. Anybody could have told them that tying this site to social media wouldn't serve to do anything aside from make members uncomfortable. It's a great feature for a different forum but putting it here does show a lack of fully understanding this one.

They're not doing anything malicious, but they definitely would have fewer headaches if they understood this place a little better.


----------



## meandernorth

persona non grata said:


> But that makes feedback an asset, not a liability.


I will never argue that feedback isn't important. However, looking up company data and subsequently calling people clueless is probably more insulting than productively contributing. By all means, feedback should be provided (and has been solicited). However, if the services provided consistently don't meet one's expectations, there's nothing wrong with considering other options. Certainly, calling leadership clueless can't be a positive step toward enhancing the site experience.


----------



## persona non grata

shorefog said:


> I will never argue that feedback isn't important. However, looking up company data and subsequently calling people clueless is probably more insulting than productively contributing. By all means, feedback should be provided (and has been solicited). However, if the services provided consistently don't meet one's expectations, there's nothing wrong with considering other options. Certainly, calling leadership clueless can't be a positive step toward enhancing the site experience.


It is thoughtful of you to recommend that members consider leaving the forum for another, and I'm sure both the community at large and VS appreciate that suggestion. You're right of course, there is nothing wrong with considering leaving.

Personally, I think we're going through some inevitable growing pains that will hopefully get better. We can quibble about the word 'clueless', but it's clearly said to mean the staff doesn't understand the community or site. In my opinion, that's a fair observation to make, and honestly, something I hope the staff realizes and reacts to for the sake of the site moving in the right direction.


----------



## meandernorth

persona non grata said:


> It is thoughtful of you to recommend that members consider leaving the forum for another, and I'm sure both the community at large and VS appreciate that suggestion. You're right of course, there is nothing wrong with considering leaving.
> 
> Personally, I think we're going through some inevitable growing pains that will hopefully get better. We can quibble about the word 'clueless', but it's clearly said to mean the staff doesn't understand the community or site. In my opinion, that's a fair observation to make, and honestly, something I hope the staff realizes and reacts to for the sake of the site moving in the right direction.


If a member is consistently disheartened by the community and their written words just as consistently indicate that, then it may actually benefit the member, VS, and the community-at-large for that member to seek more compatible support systems. At a certain point, negativity can adversely impact the larger community. Especially with growing pains, little additional negativity is needed when the community already has a full plate. If someone wants to provide constructive feedback, that's awesome. There is a line, however, at which the "feedback" has a reduced effectiveness.


----------



## persona non grata

shorefog said:


> If a member is consistently disheartened by the community and their written words just as consistently indicate that, then it may actually benefit the member, VS, and the community-at-large for that member to seek more compatible support systems. At a certain point, negativity can adversely impact the larger community. Especially with growing pains, little additional negativity is needed when the community already has a full plate. If someone wants to provide constructive feedback, that's awesome. There is a line, however, at which the "feedback" has a reduced effectiveness.


I don't disagree with a word of this, but it doesn't apply very well to this conversation.

A member made a single post expressing a common frustruation. The idea that doing so represents "adversely impacting the community" and is evidence that they should leave the site for everybody's benefit is a tad melodramatic. Or it seems that way to me, at any rate.

Your concern that the post was negative to the point of being a hazard to the larger community is admirable, but odd given the context of this place. SAS gets far more negative than anything we've seen in this thread. I wonder if you might be happier if you sought out a more positive forum.


----------



## meandernorth

persona non grata said:


> I don't disagree with a word of this, but it doesn't apply very well to this conversation.
> 
> A member made a single post expressing a common frustruation. The idea that doing so represents "adversely impacting the community" and is evidence that they should leave the site for everybody's benefit is a tad melodramatic. Or it seems that way to me, at any rate.
> 
> Your concern that the post was negative to the point of being a hazard to the larger community is admirable, but odd given the context of this place. SAS gets far more negative than anything we've seen in this thread. I wonder if you might be happier if you sought out a more positive forum.


Thankfully, I'm entitled to my insights and opinions with or without your agreement. I appreciate your concern for my happiness. At the moment, I'm doing just fine. I hope your happiness is maintained.


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey Guys,

I would like to thank you for all your feedback, everyone's suggestion are considered, unfortunately sometimes there is no fix to it, as much as we try. There is always the legacy option if you feel like you don't feel comfortable with the new upgraded version of the site. Helena is the community support manager and we all are community representatives trying to help out the community. That being said you all know the community better than us, however doesn't mean we care less about this community or are not involved, quite the opposite.

I truly feel like we have all been there, and needed a community to help or just feel understood, I feel that is SAS. The Facebook like button is pressed accidentally just needs to be pressed again and it is unliked. We try to give options for you all, in terms of facebook if someone out there is unaware of this community and see's the group on Facebook and joins the site and helps them, how amazing is that. There are always two sides to a coin, as my mother always says.

I just wanted to let you all know that we are here to help you all, Thank you all for your support for this amazing community 

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## The Linux Guy

How are things going with the Chat feature? Any Updates on it?


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey LiveWaLearningDisability,

The chat feature should be working, are you encountering issues right now?

Thank you so much 

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## SummerRae

Why can't I switch back to the normal view? Even legacy view is different -_- gay as


----------



## crimeclub

SummerDelRey said:


> Why can't I switch back to the normal view? Even legacy view is different -_- gay as


Freddie Mercury?


----------



## SummerRae

crimeclub said:


> Freddie Mercury?


As Mike


----------



## crimeclub

SummerDelRey said:


> As Mike


You som'b****.


----------



## SummerRae

I'm actually really upset over this feature. I cannot access and view the beautiful Lanaified version of my profile -_- ****di****


----------



## crimeclub

Stop being a sum'b**ch then.


----------



## Dre12

crimeclub said:


> Freddie Mercury?


Freddy was straight as an arrow really. Illuminati shiz!


----------



## SAS Admin

@*the cheat* , I'm not sure if there is a way to find that information out. I know that a lot of feedback I have gotten is they love the option part of it. Whether you want to be in legacy or dark. Hopefully there is an option for everyone and if you get tired of that option you can always switch. 
@SummerDelRey I am looking at your profile in Legacy and it looks fine, is there an error I am over looking, please let me know so I can further investigate.

Thank you so much 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## SummerRae

VS Glen said:


> @*the cheat* , I'm not sure if there is a way to find that information out. I know that a lot of feedback I have gotten is they love the option part of it. Whether you want to be in legacy or dark. Hopefully there is an option for everyone and if you get tired of that option you can always switch.
> @SummerDelRey I am looking at your profile in Legacy and it looks fine, is there an error I am over looking, please let me know so I can further investigate.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ~ Glen Community support


Legacy isn't even the same, it had the regular desktop version and now it's all new. I'm sad...


----------



## The Linux Guy

VS Glen said:


> Hey LiveWaLearningDisability,
> 
> The chat feature should be working, are you encountering issues right now?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> ~ Glen Community Support


Under the new layout I have no chat feature. (I'm running a Dell Desktop Computer, with Firefox Browser)
* It's not showing up.


----------



## iCod

Can you please fix Legacy on mobile phones and devices? It's not allowing me to change it on my phone.
(The old Legacy, not this ****ty new one)


----------



## scooby

Checking in to ask if that big setup progress window is removable yet, and maybe I missed the post discussing how to get rid of it.


----------



## SAS Admin

Hey Guys,

@SummerDelRey I'm sorry your sad, we are trying to have it so their can be options for more members on the site.
@*LiveWaLearningDisability* Do you see this option for chat -








@*iCod* When you exit the enhanced view

















When you on the regular mobile version there should be a button top right, click on that and it will give you on option for desktop. From there go to my account and then

















it should keep you saved like that, but just to let you all know . The cookie that prevents the enhanced mobile from coming back when you select to exit it lasts 14 days. After that it is deleted from your browser history and the enhanced mobile will come back. Unfortunately you will have to do that whole process again. That is something we can't control.

If you are experiencing being booting out before the 90 days (starting tomorrow), I will need the device and browser being used so I can look into the issue.
@*scooby* I hoped I helped you.

Thank you so much guys 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## scooby

VS Glen said:


> @*scooby* I hoped I helped you.
> 
> ~ Glen Community support


I feel like I've missed something.


----------



## SAS Admin

@scooby I'm sorry I wasn't specific, I meant what I have posted above, I hope this is helped you out.

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## scooby

VS Glen said:


> @*scooby* I'm sorry I wasn't specific, I meant what I have posted above, I hope this is helped you out.
> 
> ~ Glen Community Support


That looks like advice on how to change skins of the forum. None of those options get rid of the setup progress box.


----------



## SAS Admin

Presently the only way to truly get rid of the progress box is to complete the points it asks for. If you have done so and it still hasn't disappeared please let me know and I'll get that fixed. We are trying to create a toggle for it but that hasn't been launched yet.

Kyle


----------



## The Linux Guy

VS Glen said:


> @*LiveWaLearningDisability* Do you see this option for chat -
> 
> View attachment 67906


Thank you for pointing that chat option out to me. But that's not the chat I'm talking about. I want the facebook like chat that used to appear in the bottom right hand corner. (The one that allowed you to talk with people on your friends list) That's the one that doesn't seem to appear in the new layout.


----------



## SAS Admin

@LiveWaLearningDisability I see what you are saying now. I have let our tech team know about the issue and will try to solve it as soon as they can 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## SAS Admin

@LiveWaLearningDisability When did you notice that this feature disappeared on you?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## The Linux Guy

VS Glen said:


> @LiveWaLearningDisability When did you notice that this feature disappeared on you?
> 
> ~ Glen Community Support


Instead of using the @ symbol with my user name could you quote me? That way I will get notified when you reply to me.

It has been gone ever since you switched to the new layout.


----------



## missingno

Whatever changes you did today are terrible and make viewing this site on my phone almost unusable. Don't even think I can change anything. I get some option at the bottom of full version or log out and of course clicking on full version does nothing.

And went to preview reply this message like normal but that option doesn't seem to be available


----------



## 0blank0

NO!


----------



## SAS Admin

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Instead of using the @ symbol with my user name could you quote me? That way I will get notified when you reply to me.
> 
> It has been gone ever since you switched to the new layout.


I will communicate this to the techs.

Thank you so much.

As for the desktop version not being on mobile, we are currently working on bring it back, I do apologize for this function not working.

Thank you for reporting the issue.

~ Glen community support


----------



## joked35

Its sucks.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Yeah, I hate this. Mercifully I was able to go back to the old one...but the right side of my screen being take up by the ridiculous "new discussions" remains and is obnoxious.


----------



## persona non grata

yourfavestoner said:


> Yeah, I hate this. Mercifully I was able to go back to the old one...but the right side of my screen being take up by the ridiculous "new discussions" remains and is obnoxious.


It's a silly feature, but they eventually made it so that you can turn it off.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/profile.php?do=editprofile
Look for where it says "toggle right sidebar" and click "disable"


----------



## yourfavestoner

THANK YOU SIR.

Hey, I'm glad that they listen to the will of the people here. I've been on many a forum back in the day where they'd change it....and boom, you're stuck. Boohoo get used to it.


----------



## probably offline

Dark theme is bugged for me lately. It randomly doesn't load the quotes in posts and my profile gets all blank and weird.


----------



## SAS Admin

probably offline said:


> Dark theme is bugged for me lately. It randomly doesn't load the quotes in posts and my profile gets all blank and weird.


Hey probably offline,

What device and browser are you using when you are seeing this issue?

We are currently working on accessing the desktop version from your mobile device.

The chat issue is still ongoing and we are currently looking for a new chat feature and once we find the right fit, we will have it installed as soon as we can.

Thank you all for being so patient, you all rock 

~ Glen community support


----------



## probably offline

VS Glen said:


> Hey probably offline,
> 
> What device and browser are you using when you are seeing this issue?


Laptop and Chrome.


----------



## indiscipline

I keep getting this screen when visiting my profile. That's not what I look like. Is it a forum/browser issue? (same result both in chrome and firefox)


----------



## indiscipline

indiscipline said:


> I keep getting this screen when visiting my profile. That's not what I look like. Is it a forum/browser issue? (same result both in chrome and firefox)


Oh, nevermind, it's back to normal. I've gotten the same screen once before but this time it stayed that way for hours. Any idea at all what the problem might be?


----------



## SAS Admin

indiscipline said:


> Oh, nevermind, it's back to normal. I've gotten the same screen once before but this time it stayed that way for hours. Any idea at all what the problem might be?


I'm not sure what could cause this error. Please let me know when this reoccurs again, I will need device, browser, and skin option.

Thanks you so much for the update 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## Ally

Why does clicking the full version for this site when using a mobile device just revert back to the mobile version? I can circumvent this by requesting the desktop version in the browser but that is a pain because I have to deselect it every time I leave the site.


----------



## SAS Admin

Ally said:


> Why does clicking the full version for this site when using a mobile device just revert back to the mobile version? I can circumvent this by requesting the desktop version in the browser but that is a pain because I have to deselect it every time I leave the site.


Hey Alley,

I do apologize for this issue, our techs are aware of it and are trying to resolve as we speak. We will try to get that option back to all of you as soon as possible.

Thank you so much and once again I do apologize for the delay.

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Etherealx

Sorry guys but its so bad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red

oh, not again. that stupid recent discussions thing is back.


----------



## Dan1987

Has anyone's 'About me' page been erased, mine has gone completely blank.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

tea111red said:


> oh, not again. that stupid recent discussions thing is back.


It came back for a lot of us. Follow this link that Milco provided.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1081146601-post15.html



Dan1987 said:


> Has anyone's 'About me' page been erased, mine has gone completely blank.


Really not surprised, somebody is tinkering for the sake of it, they must be really bored.


----------



## markwalters2

The previous theme sucked balls. This one's alright.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Just logged in after a few months off. I'm sure Ill get used to it eventually. 
But, cant say I'm a fan right now. Don't like how its so narrow now.


----------



## SAS Admin

Etherealx said:


> Sorry guys but its so bad
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry you feel that way, luckily there are skin options you can choose from.



markwalters2 said:


> The previous theme sucked balls. This one's alright.


Thank you for the amazing feedback!



Awkto Awktavious said:


> Just logged in after a few months off. I'm sure Ill get used to it eventually.
> But, cant say I'm a fan right now. Don't like how its so narrow now.


 Welcome back, hopefully you will have a chance to explore and get to know the upgraded version of the 

~ Glen Community support


----------



## markwalters2

VS Glen said:


> Thank you for the amazing feedback!
> 
> ~ Glen Community support


----------



## SAS Admin

As always, thank you for your support:grin2:

~ Glen Community support


----------



## Sholik145

This is the super Info.


----------



## Tokztero

Hello Admins, I have a simple request for you guys. Can you please make the page selection buttons larger cause the clickable area is too small for me (I use mice with high DPI). Everything else is good.

Thanks


----------



## Zatch

The addition of a dark theme alone makes this upgrade 8/10. But I don't think I'm alone in wanting a dark version of the classic theme.

Are the conflicts with that idea? I ask politely why it hasn't been done.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Veracity said:


> The addition of a dark theme alone makes this upgrade 8/10. But I don't think I'm alone in wanting a dark version of the classic theme.
> 
> Are the conflicts with that idea? I ask politely why it hasn't been done.


The dark theme has been here for ages now, and these updates were carried out ages ago too lol. There should be an option to switch to the dark theme at the bottom of every page, not sure about on mobile browser though.

*edit:* Nevermind you meant a dark version of the other theme, I don't think that was ever planned.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


> The dark theme has been here for ages now, and these updates were carried out ages ago too lol.


 Yeah. I been using the dark one so long I've almost forgotten the pain of the blinding blue it used to be.


----------



## Memories of Silence

"TV Shows" and "Video Games" were added as new sections to profiles today.


----------

